# Pompano Question



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying for some Pompano one of these days, but do not know much about them. If someone could give me a quick run down of the basics of fishing for them I would appreciate it. 

What are the best baits?
Are they they top or bottom feeders?
What is the best time?


----------



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

I was looking for this answer as well, but also wondered what the best pompano rig would be. I have a double drop, but should i put my circle hooks on there or keep the j hooks it came with?


----------



## Zoomie Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

Feel free to send me a PM about this with a phone number and I will give you a call. More than happy to help with your questions. I just dont have the time to sit a write a tutorial.


----------



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been nailing em at Johnson Beach with this set up - - 10lb test, 2oz sliding pyramid sinker, 18-30 inch-8lb testleader and a '6 circle hook baited with a live Sand Flea.


----------

